# Maria lures



## boatrage (Nov 20, 2004)

Just got back from Cape Lookout, NC on a False Albacore hunting trip. What a hoot. This was my second trip there with buds. The problem was we lost (breakoffs) most of our supply of Maria Viva Parade lures. The shops down at Harkers Island was out of the larger size we use. Does anyone know of an online source for them. I saw the June 2003 posts with links to two sites. One was a dead link, the other is still up but mucho expensive (even more than beach priced). 

Anyway, that lure may end up the only one in my tackle box. Not only did we catch the falsies, but boated Speckled and Grey Trout, Flounder,spot,blues and a host of trash species. My buddy even caught a largemouth and a striper fishing NC lakes with them. 

Anyhelp would be appreaciated heaps.

Thanks,


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Please don't refer to any fish as a "trash fish". They all have their place, even if you'd rather that was not on your hook.

No offence intended.


----------



## boatrage (Nov 20, 2004)

Sorry Mate, no offence intended and no offence taken. It's a common fishing term much like weed to gardners, which means that it's a plant growing where not wanted. A Tulip growing in a tomatoe patch is considered a weed to the tomatoe grower. Not only did I major in Marine Biology in college but I am a card carrying member of the peace, love and understanding generation of the 70's. I can assure you that the "trash fish" are handled with the same respect as the keepers. At least the "trash fish" live to see another day.

Like Einstein said "It's all relative".

Boatrage
Jim Bongaard
Charlotte, NC


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Yamashita Viva Lures


----------



## boatrage (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks Salty

That's the same link I followed off an earlier post. Just to let folks know that they are 10% higher than what we found at a shop in Kinston, NC and 20% higher than a shop on Harkers Island. Also, they only offer three colors. The pink one is a non producer off NC, the Blue and gold is not bad. But the green and black are killers. But, of course, I'd have to drive six hours from Charlotte to get the best price or just wait till next year and hope I can find them. Thought maybe someone on the internet might sell them cheaper. 

Anyone looking to stock a huge fish producing lure of tremendous quality should check into this item. It is produced in Japan by Yamashita. We are missing the boat in the USA. It seems that it sells well in other countries, I just haven't stumbled across an internet seller at a reasonable price.

Keep em coming.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Are they that much better than a Stingsilver to be worth $8 a pop? Jeeze...

.


----------



## boatrage (Nov 20, 2004)

My buds and I think so. Since we started using them our stings stay in the box. These things have sort of a holographic prism like base that is highly reflective and the flash produces different colors. All the fish seem to love them. Even caught a small black bass while jiggin. No I don't sell them but I am tight and would like to find a good deal on some. We were able to find them at just under $7 at Harkers Island Tackle Shop but they were out of the size and color we wanted.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

When I was down in Hatteras last year I bought them at Reddrum tackle different sizes and colors,bought several sizes starting at $2 for the smaller ones and working up to $6 for the larger. If that helps you any. TRIGGER


----------



## boatrage (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks Trig,

Found their site and sent a price request into their email account. All assists are appreciated.


----------



## Bayreef (Mar 23, 2004)

*Maria Jigs*

Give Tex's Tackle in Wilmington,NC  a call.
He has a great selection of colors and sizes.
I am sure he can ship them to you.
Oh yea,prices are very good also!
Good luck fishing,
Mike/Bayreef


----------



## boatrage (Nov 20, 2004)

Trig,

Got a reply from Reddrum Tackle. They quoted me $8.95 each. Whoa Nellie, way out of price range. But thanks.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Rite now. Dollar down, Yen up. All imports are gonna be high. That would be the reason that items are more expensive than say a year ago.


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm curious, what size and weight are you looking for? Do you fish them deep or relatively shallow? Are you buying the bigger ones for the size or the weight?

Is that plastic coating soft like an assassin or hard like a milk jug?

The reason I'm asking these questions is that I make custom lures and like trying out new ideas. If you post a picture of the ones you use I might be able to duplicate them for a lot less expense.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

BlueBird, check Salty's reply go up 10 and click on site,their like a milk jug (coating).


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

Yeah, I checked that site out. Their description made the coating sound like it was softer than that. Epoxy would suffice for the harder finish, but plastisol would make a nicer soft coating. I was trying to figure out the holographic color scheme that they were looking for.


----------



## boatrage (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks for the inquiries guys. No they are not soft at all, in fact very hard and thick clear coating porbably epoxy. I'll try and photo one when I get a chance. Sizes are 7gr,14gr,21gr, and 28 gr. Nice glassy realistic eyeball. 

We fished them up to a depth of 30 feet jigging, trolled them, and cast them to surface feeding False Albacore. All extremely effective.


----------



## noah (Aug 11, 2004)

Have you tried the Seastriker version? The 1.5 oz " Jig Fish" are available in a varities of color patterns has worked well for me. Not sure how many weight varities they have. Petty awesome jigging lure though. The 1.5er's retail around $2.99 each. Good Luck!


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

What's the length of those sizes? Which size do you use the most?

Do you think the lure would have to have an identical shaping or do you think it's the eye and the holographic flash to the lure that's making it so attractive to the fish?

Here's the low down on this lure. The only things that are really unique are the details of the shaping and the color scheme. They've had custom machined molds made and if their description of the holographic coloring is accurate they've gotten a tape company to run some custom tape stocks. To make an exact duplicate I'd have to do those same things. An approximation of shape and color would be much simpler and cheaper to do.


----------



## boatrage (Nov 20, 2004)

Noah, I have two jigfish that I tried out next to my buds. They did ok, but the Maria's were taking more fish. Also the Jigfish is flatter which doesn't allow for a decent swim while trolling or casting. So it's not as all around as the Maria. I tried casting the Jigfish with no strikes at all.

Thanks.


----------



## boatrage (Nov 20, 2004)

Blue Bird, I have two Maria's left so here are the measurements of those.

21 gram, 8.5 cm long - front eyelet to back eyelet. 

14 gram, 7 cm long.

Personally I feel that all three criteria make this lure so perfect. The shape allows it to swim when trolled or during cast and retrieve, might even help the jigging some. The basic color seems to make a difference since we could not get many fish on the pink one's. The green one is primarily green on top then blends to a yellow nicely to about half way down the body and fades off to the silver tape underneath. I think they all use the same basic type tape in each and then do a final paintjob then coat the lure again so the paint does not scratch off. So after use you don't get the hook scrapes you see on most lures. The epoxy is quite thick so the tape is deeply imbedded in the lure. When you see the lure in the water you get flashes of all types of colors coming off it. The eyes are glass I think, with the iris perfectly centered, not googled like some you see. 

I am starting to sound like a spokesperson here.


----------



## boatrage (Nov 20, 2004)

Blue Bird. Forgot to answer your Q' regarding which size we use. Generally for jigging it doesn't seem to matter. We choose the larger size when we need long casts to get to the Albies during their frenzied attacks of glass minnows on the surface. I was using an 10lb braid that had the diameter of 3lb mono and could cast into next week with a 14gr. But when I switched to 12lb mono I had to go to 28gr just to get close. 

If you think you'd be interested I'll lend you my 21 gram pink one to check out. You can send me your address to [email protected]. I won't make it public.


----------

